# Docof



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Here are some pictures from this weekend's Dog Obedience Clubs of Florida (DOCOF) event in Orlando, FL: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.522003247816148.142081.100000194313511&type=1&l=43f37b33aa

Our club, the North Florida GSP Club, came in 19th out of 39 teams. I think we were the only breed specific club there.


----------

